# Had to ask if recieved quilt



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I made a quilt ( yes quilt store fabric ) for my Majors wife. I love making quilts for first time moms and family.
I made plans to be there about 3 well I get there and she is not there. hmmm ok I wait a lil bit then put the quilt on the side porch. I posted on her facebook I stopped by and to check her side door. She replies they were at the store and if I want come back over....nahhh I am home and bra is off LOL
I wait a couple hours and nothing...so I ask if she checked her side door...oh yeah Thank you nice quilt. 
WOW really I spent 5 days about 4 hours each day ......
Sorry am I off base in wanting a better Thank you? Mind you that every other hand made item she goes all out in thanking the person. 
Yeah I know dont make another one for them.....
Oh well Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Oh man, that's tacky as hell. Of course you deserved a better thank you. She should have called you the minute she found it. I'm sorry that you wasted 20 hours of your life on that ungrateful bizznatch- if you want to leave a quilt on my porch, I'll show her how it's done


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Definitely should have gotten a better thank you. Quilts are a lot of work, a lot of love, care, and time go into them.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

My mom makes quilts for everyone having a baby. They love them and adore them for years. One friend, her daughter keeps and sleeps with the quilt till this day and little gal is five.

I wonder if people don't enjoy or understand them as much because they are in even Walmart nowadays? 

Glad you felt safe ranting here....we understand!!!

Hey, did you take any pictures of it? If so, post them on YOUR facebook, haha


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry! I LOVED getting handmade stuff like that when I was having babies. I think a lot of people just don't realize how much work goes into something like that. Anybody can go to a store and buy a baby gift, but a person putting in that kind of effort for the gift makes it much more special IMHO.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree, she should have shown more tact and appreciation. But we live in a throw away society and people have little appreciation for a quality hand-made item. I would have been more pissed about her not being there when you agreed to meet. That's just common courtesy. Maybe we should sneak into her house and spray paint "RUDE" across the quilt.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I would love the $h!t out of your quilt, and make sure to remind you every day. I freaking love quilts.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't care if you went out and bought her a quilt from a thrift store.... a gift is a gift and should always be greeted with a huge "thank you!" Obviously, her mama didn't teach her manners!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with what everyone is saying. Even money wise, have you priced material lately? I LOVE to get homemade gifts. It has to be someone special for me to make them anything anymore. People just dont appreciate it. If you get invited to the 1st birthday party, buy a bag of kids blocks and call it a day.


----------



## OutRidingFences (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry she did you that way. I know your feelings are hurt. :-(


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Quilts er great gifts! I still got one my grandma made me in the late 60's. Some wild colors in that quilt by I still use it all the time! My mother in law had ta do a bit a fixin on it. When the time comes I can't use it no more it'll go upstairs inta the trunk with other treasures.

My mother in law made us a couple a quilts to, they get used alot. Nice in the winter ta help fight the cold a bit more.

I'd say yall got the shaft on that there deal!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I have a quilt my Mom made for me many years ago and I put it away to "Save it" . Well I showed it to a buddy's wife who is a big time quilter who gave me holy hell for not having it on my bed! I said I wanted to keep it beautiful. She said that ain't showing love for the gift! US IT!!!

So I got it out and I use it...Men are stupid most times about stuff like this.*


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a hudson bay blanket when my mom passed. I thin she got it back in the 50's (it's heavy!), I beleive were gonna use it this winter.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I tell my kids quilts are hugs from the maker...so use it to receive the love they sent in the making.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lilmissy0740 said:


> It has to be someone special for me to make them anything anymore. People just dont appreciate it.


It's even worse with my generation and younger (children don't count, they love playing with toys... and the BOXES they come in), many look down their noses at handmade as 'too cheap to spend $$$'. I find that pretty damn insulting since just the amount of time taken to craft most of the things I make would run into hundreds of dollars at merely minimum wage, and I don't get out of bed for less than $20/hr., and that is my 'friend' discount.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Quilts er great gifts! I still got one my grandma made me in the late 60's. Some wild colors in that quilt by I still use it all the time! My mother in law had ta do a bit a fixin on it.


You are so right OldCoot. MIL gave is many a beautiful quilt. DW has them put way, I like to have one around just to cover with and be comfortable not just physically but also emotionally.

They lend solace and comfort.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I for one would love for someone to gift me with a quilt. That would be totally awesome.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

You know I still get a chuckle everytime I look at the "airplanes" my Grandbaby made for me, yes they are crude and child like just as they should be when a young child makes them, but to me they are beautiful because she made them with all her love and I always make a big fuss over them and let her know how much I like them, and they stay prominently displayed in our home. 

So do I think that you were treated rudely by this person? You betcha I do. I have no doubt about the amount of time and quality work that went into making it and the uncaring and rude way she accepted it had to hurt. 

Don't let one person's rudeness or uncaring attitude spoil the enjoyment you get from making and giving those blankets to others that will appreciate and love them for the great and loving gift they are.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I grew up in a family of crafty people. My mom has quilted as far back as I can remember and both her sisters knit and crochet. Growing up my mom was good about making my gifts and giving homemade gifts. I grew up with a homemade Cabbage Path Kid doll and a few store bought ones. The homemade one was and still is my favorite. 

When I had my baby shower my favorite gifts were the homemade gifts from my family (I got a lot of useless 'modern mom' type junk from the in laws). My mom made the quilts for my daughter's crib(I provided the fabric for some of them) and even started making the quilts for her twin bed when she out grows the crib.(Again I gave her the fabrics for some of the quilts.)

I even have every quilt she ever made me. They don't fit my DH and my king size bed but we use them when we nap on the sofa or for extra warmth during the winter. I am gathering fabrics for some new king size quilts. Hopefully Mom will make them for me. I can quilt but don't have the patience. 

On a sad note, I knitted my SIL a layette set when my nephew was born. She never used it and told me she threw it out because she didn't like it and it wasn't a designer outfit. The yarn for the set alone was over $50! Now she has been hinting she wants all my daughter's outgrown clothes for her new baby. Uh...NO! 85% of the clothes are handmade and hand-me-downs from my family and friends. I'd rather pass them on to my grand kids then my SIL to throw out because they aren't designer labels.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I have quilts that my great grandmother made when she was a girl. I have quilts my grandma made and have made a few myself (mon didn't catch the quilting bug). All of mine are hand stitched- no machine.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

My neighbor surprised me with a hand stitched quilt for my daughter when I was pregnant. I cried when I opened it. It was, hands down, one of the most thoughtful gifts I had ever received. I did use it for a while, but now that she has outgrown it, it's in her hope chest.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

MsSage said:


> I tell my kids quilts are hugs from the maker...so use it to receive the love they sent in the making.


 couldn't agree more. I have a wonderful hand stiched and quilted one that was made by a wonderful family friend that was like a grandma to me when I was growing up. Recieved it as a wedding gift. Sadly the wonderful lady that made it passed away 10 years ago. But on cold winter nights snuggled up nice and warm under that quilt reminds me daily of the love that went into making it and smile as I get ready to go to sleep. Now being a 50+ year old guy some of you'll laugh at me but it's kinda like a hug and that she's watching over me from heaven every night.

I'm sorry the inconsiderate $%&^$# didn't realize what a special gift you gave her.


----------

